# Silvia steam wand - help me I am drowning in froth-less yuk



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Please help ;-)

Like many Gaggia users , I went ahead and fitted a Silvia V1/2 wand, but I am getting really poor results.

Ok, I am using semi skimmed milk, but surely that can't be the reason I am getting a really poor foam ?

Any help on technique or anything else I might be doing wrong.

Also the gage seems to run out of steam really quickly too - anything I can do there ?

I am very close to going back to the original wand.

Cheers


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I used skimmed so semi should be ok, I get the air in quick then tilt jug with wand at side of jug to get milk spinning to mix it in


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Check out this identical thread for ideas

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22428-Gaggia-Classic-steaming-milk

Ian


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

what size milk jug are you using and how much milk are you steaming?

i fitted the silvia wand to my classic immediately so i've never used the panarello device but the difference between the two is the panarello is supposed to aerate the milk automatically, assuming you immerse it the right amount. With the silvia you need to aerate manually so it's all about positioning the tip. Lots of vids on youtube to show you how.

i can easily steam 200ml semi skimmed in a 600ml jug. See my reply to the post linked above.


----------

